# No mock ups for the Plastisol Transfers



## theiceman00000 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi,
I am looking to make an order with a company online for plastisol transfers. I intend on selling the designs through my amazon store however it just dawned on me that I wont be able to advertise the t shirts as I dont have any way to display them on my blank t shirt mock ups.

For my own designs I have my design on Corel Draw and can change the background to show the design on a different colour shirt but how am I going to do this when I buy designs as Plastisol Transfers online? 
Can someone tell me if there is a way? thanks in advance

Regards,
Seamus


----------



## myknj (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Seamus,

Can you clarify if you are selling the transfers of your designs or are you planning on selling the actual apparel with the designs?


----------



## theiceman00000 (Jul 20, 2013)

myknj said:


> Hi Seamus,
> 
> Can you clarify if you are selling the transfers of your designs or are you planning on selling the actual apparel with the designs?


Hi, I will be pressing the designs to a tshirt and selling the t shirt and design, thanks


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

You are actually going through with it and ARE going to be selling the shirts? or are you waiting for some sort of response to your designs before hand? 

1. Go ahead and buy the transfers, press a shirt with the design and take a photo of it for your store. 

2. Find a shirt moch up and insert your design via CorelDraw. If you don't know how to do this.... YouTube will become your friend.


----------



## theiceman00000 (Jul 20, 2013)

R03 said:


> You are actually going through with it and ARE going to be selling the shirts? or are you waiting for some sort of response to your designs before hand?
> 
> 1. Go ahead and buy the transfers, press a shirt with the design and take a photo of it for your store.
> 
> 2. Find a shirt moch up and insert your design via CorelDraw. If you don't know how to do this.... YouTube will become your friend.


Hi, I use Corel draw often so I know to do it on Corel Draw I need JPEG image which I dont have, thats what im asking


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

You have the image in Corel? Why not just export it as a JPG?


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Or export it as a GIF or PNG with a transparent background. 


Team Spirit Tees
www.teamspirittees.com

Sent by iPhone to the T-Shirt forum


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I think Seamus is buying stock transfers from someone like ProWorld or Wildside, so he doesn't have a vector design. Rob's solution is the best, press a transfer on a shirt and take a photo.


----------

